# Zanesville,OH Chloe 10 YO Senior F



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Zanesville, OH | Chloe URGENT

My name is Chloe and I am a 10 year old, well behaved senior girl. I am looking for a retirement home to finish out my days. For more information please contact the shelter.


Many in need at this shelter. I am local..............

*Chloe URGENT's Contact Info*

*The Animal Shelter Society Inc.*, Zanesville, OH 

740-452-1077
Email The Animal Shelter Society Inc.
See more pets from The Animal Shelter Society Inc.
For more information, visit The Animal Shelter Society Inc.'s Web site.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous! 

I hope someone can bring her home for the holidays.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She is in pretty good shape from what i see in that picture! Man oh man i wish i was closer. I'd give her a nice comfy bed for christmas regardless of what my husband says!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP Help this senior girl get another chance at life with what yrs she has left......... :help: :help: :help:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Tried to go see this girl today, but shelter closed early due to Christmas party.  

BUMP :help: :help: :help:


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank You for trying, LuvourGSDs. BUMP!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Called, this girl has been ADOPTED ! :snowmen:

Merry Christmas to her...........


----------

